# My angle :'(



## Brice|F4llen (Jul 12, 2010)

2 weeks ago my aquarium had finally finished cycling so 5 days ago (monday) i went and bought some nice fish.

i returned the 10 zebra danios i used to cycle with in exchange for a bristle nose pleco. aswell, i purchased 3 veil anglefish and 10 cardinal tetra's.

this morning i noticed one of my angles wasnt doing too hot. he hangs out in the top right corner of the aquarium, almost touching the top of the water with his top fin. his mouth is open wide and he is taking deep and fast breathes. another angle of his same size and color is hanging out there with him but deeper (in the same corner) but his mouth isnt open and he seems to be breathing heavily aswell.

the 3rd angle is larger than the other two by a bit and is yellow and white but he is doing great. swimming around with a curious attitude just as angles should. not to mention my pleco/ cardinal tetra's seem to be doing great!

my readings are 
amonia- 0
nitrites- 0
nitrates- between 5-10
ph- 8 (i know its high, im in the process of adding in 5 gallons of RO every week with my water changes- 55 gallon aquarium)

anybody know whats going on? i really dont wanna loose my angle :[ he is really pretty and was kinda expensive (7$).

i havent used any funky chemicals or done anything different. the only thing i changed at all was i replaced one of the filters for my filtration system. (penguin biowheel 350). i only replaced one and squeezed out all the water from the original one i replaced on it.

the only thing i can even imagine is that the bigger yellow and white angle is very minimally aggressive. when my sick angle would swim over into his little area the bigger angle would chase him away. he wouldnt even nip at him or anything though, just chase. 

the sick angle does show signs of minimal fin nipping, but that was there when i got him from the aquarium store to begin with.

any information is always appreciated! thanks


----------



## Alasse (Mar 12, 2009)

I would say they one breathing heavy is being bullied, personally i would remove it and either put it in another tank or rehome


----------



## Brice|F4llen (Jul 12, 2010)

update: the smaller angle that didnt appear to have signs of fin nipping died. (the one who looked in better shape than the other) i took out some water in a small cooler, applied an aerator and have the remaining one quarantined.

the healthy yellow and white angle is still in the aquarium


----------



## Brice|F4llen (Jul 12, 2010)

update both of them died

:'(


----------



## Brice|F4llen (Jul 12, 2010)

update:

i went to my aquarium store and talked to an expert. she tested my water and found everything to be perfect and was almost certain the reason they died was because the cardinals i bought from petsmart are all wild caught and they could have had some kind of parasite that small angle's from a farm would have been sensative to


----------



## mk4gti (Jun 15, 2010)

Dont beleive everything your local "expert" says. Maybe the angles were no good to begin with and she is just trying to pass the blame onto someone else. Im not saying thats what happend for sure but if ur tetras had a parasite wouldnt they have showed signs before the angles?


----------



## Alasse (Mar 12, 2009)

Bullying can cause death also, stress related.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

All sounds like stress to me.

A lot of things contribute to stress. Too much of a water change, light on too long, tank located in a busy room, etc.. The biggest thing that helped my fish that were showing signs of stress was leaving the light off more. I would turn it on in the morning and not turn it off until it was time to go to bed. Now I turn it on in the morning to feed and turn it off when I leave for work. I only have my light on for about 3-4 a day now and my fish seem to like this better.


----------



## Alasse (Mar 12, 2009)

My angel tank has the light on pretty much 24hours a day, they are a breeding pair and when they spawn the get distressed and eat the eggs if the light is turned off.

So the light being on a fair bit isnt always a stresser, specially with angels.


----------

